# Maryland to Issue 365-Day Recreational Fishing License



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Copied from an email I just received from Maryland DNR.


Today, Governor Larry Hogan signed into law a bill that authorizes the Department of Natural Resources to issue recreational fishing licenses for 365 days from the date of purchase, rather than for the calendar year. Created by Senate Bill 666/House Bill 785, the new law takes effect October 1.

"By giving anglers the added value and flexibility of choosing their annual license's start date we expect they'll spend more days on the water, which will benefit Maryland businesses associated with the sport fishing community, such as tackle shops and charter boats, as well as the food service, fuel and hotel industries," said DNR Secretary Mark Belton.

Currently, recreational fishing licenses are good for a calendar year. As a result, Marylanders who purchase fishing licenses late in the year often buy short-term three- or seven-day licenses, which cost less, but limit their options for going out. The new law will encourage these anglers to buy annual licenses ─ a better value.
Sport Fishing Advisory Commission Vice Chairman David Sikorski, who championed the legislation, said, "This is a win for the recreational fishing community. Maryland now joins a handful of states leading the movement to offer the increased value and flexibility of a 365-day license."

The new law covers recreational tidal and nontidal fishing licenses, including the popular Chesapeake Bay and Coastal Sport Boat License.

Anglers will be able to purchase these licenses through the online COMPASS license system, compass.dnr.maryland.gov/dnrcompassportal.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

great news! im glad.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

fantastic


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

awesome news and it's about time!


----------



## NativeYakistani (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm curious as to how many states do this. I've fished in 4 or so states and they're all calendar year.

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice as long as they don't raise the price.


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

surfnsam said:


> Nice as long as they don't raise the price.


It's Maryland...almost a guarantee they'll raise the price


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Hogan is rolling back the tolls, too.

http://governor.maryland.gov/2015/0...atewide-saving-marylanders-54-million-a-year/


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a VA saltwater license and it's been like this. It works out pretty well so far.


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Governor Hogan gets my vote for reelection.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Hope it works for non-resident fishing licenses...

Sandcrab


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

This doesn't matter to me as I always have my license on me...but for those who hate being checked for their license
it will probably bother them because now DNR has to check everyone each time since each person's fishing licence will have a different expiration date & you cannot expect the officer to remember when each person's license expires. Now, everyone's license expires at the end of the year & it's easier to remember to renew it on Jan 1st. I don't see how this is benefits any of us...just my .02.


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, I guess I understand why they did this, but it doesn't simplify the DNR/NRP's job. Maybe it will be like vehicle registration. Your licence will need a color code and bold month/year marking.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

It'll just be like the AI OSV permits that are good for 1 year from date of issue. I wish the DE OSV permits were issued like that - they expire at the end of the calendar year...

Sandcrab


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah! Maryland did something right, with out taxing us.:fishing:


----------

